# iPad mini in dash



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Just finishing up my iPad in dash. Couple more tweaks and it will be completed. The 6 disc still functions along with the radio. You can also use factory audi removal keys to pull it out. The factory radio faceplate is relocated to the glovebox. Soon I will have a RS4 multi function steering wheel so I will volume and track control other than in the glovebox.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nicely done :thumbup: Neat trick just moving the front panel


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

MikkiJayne said:


> Nicely done :thumbup: Neat trick just moving the front panel


I cannibalized another symphony 2 radio and built a plug in harness from faceplate to radio...it was a PiTa!


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Stunning piece of work.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

that is a lot cleaner than i thought it would be. 
nicely done sir.


----------



## LEGZ (Jan 22, 2013)

shadowdglx said:


> I cannibalized another symphony 2 radio and built a plug in harness from faceplate to radio...it was a PiTa!


 Would the radio still work with the steering wheel control if you don't have the faceplate connected by your custom harness? 

If not, could you elaborate about your custom harness? Why did you need a second radio? 

I was about to dismantle the entire dash in order to push back the radio in order to make room for the iPad mini. 

Your solution seems more friendly!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

LEGZ said:


> Would the radio still work with the steering wheel control if you don't have the faceplate connected by your custom harness?
> 
> If not, could you elaborate about your custom harness? Why did you need a second radio?
> 
> ...


I would assume that the radio would work with out the faceplate attached. The only problem is if the radio is turned off, dead battery or something, the sw controls won't turn it back on. 
You could just solder right onto the circuit board of the radio and faceplate but with the harness its plug and play. With the 2nd radio I cut the connectors off the circuit boards and soldered onto those pins and made the harness. 

I'd do it again for someone... For a price😳.


----------



## LEGZ (Jan 22, 2013)

The radio and bluetooth is working without the faceplate connected. I was able to change station with the SW controls and place call with my iPhone. I was so happy and I thought that my install was just about to be finished...until this morning. 

After being disconnected for 2 days without touching the car, it's like the car lost the memory about the radio being open. And nothing is working anymore.  Like you said, the SW controls won't wake up the radio. It's sad, because my on Subaru, I used to be able to open or close the radio from the SW controls. I wonder if its something that could be change with the Vag com.

Otherwise , I'm trying to find if the connector are generic to buy a set without paying 200$ for a used radio. 

But if you could provide me with a custom harness, I would consider your offer. 

Let me know

I've also bought a Nexus 7 today. According to my measurement it would be the perfect size to replace the factory radio without cutting or removing anything else compare to the iPad mini. And it's almost half the price so I can do my wife's Outback as well!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

LEGZ said:


> The radio and bluetooth is working without the faceplate connected. I was able to change station with the SW controls and place call with my iPhone. I was so happy and I thought that my install was just about to be finished...until this morning.
> 
> After being disconnected for 2 days without touching the car, it's like the car lost the memory about the radio being open. And nothing is working anymore.  Like you said, the SW controls won't wake up the radio. It's sad, because my on Subaru, I used to be able to open or close the radio from the SW controls. I wonder if its something that could be change with the Vag com.
> 
> ...


No matter what if you want to do the harness you'd need to sacrifice a radio or solder directly onto the boards.


----------

